# PreSeason Game #2: Lakers vs Warriors



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>
*Pre Season Game #2*

Sunday, Oct. 17
6:30 pm
vs. Warriors
TV: KCAL
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330









Los Angeles Lakers (0-1)

vs.









Golden State Warriors (2-0)

*Probable Starting Lineup:*

    

Lakers Bench:
Tony Bobbitt
Tierre Brown
Caron Butler
Brian Cook
Devean George
Nate Johnson
Jumaine Jones
Slava Medvedenko
Kareem Rush
Sasha Vujacic
Luke Walton
Neil Yanke
</center>


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Looking at this players faces, I realise it will take some time until we really know this guys, it's one thing when 1 or 2 starters are changed, but 4 is a little too much. I keep questioning myself if this is really the Lakers team. Anyone feeling the same way?


----------



## STaNgXs (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: PreSeason Game #2: Lakers vs Warriors*



> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> Looking at this players faces, I realise it will take some time until we really know this guys, it's one thing when 1 or 2 starters are changed, but 4 is a little too much. I keep questioning myself if this is really the Lakers team. Anyone feeling the same way?


same with me  

I looked at that (very breifly), and kept scroling looking for the Lakers  went back a noticed Kobe.. man, what a change, it's like Kobe went to a new team...


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: PreSeason Game #2: Lakers vs Warriors*



> Originally posted by <b>STaNgXs</b>!
> 
> 
> same with me
> ...


In a way it does sort of seem that way. It's going to take some time to get used to.

Anyway, I don't want to see Kobe logging 40+ minutes in this game. Around 20 should be plenty; although anyone who's on the Lakers needs to get used to playing with Kobe since he'll be playing 40+ every night. But I want to see Caron Butler and Brian Grant in there. I also want to see some more of Tierre Brown, Vujacic and Tony Bobbitt.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

- Hopefully, Butler will play this game and show whether he's capable to be the 3rd scoring option on the team. 

- D-Fish will play, isn't he? Damn, I miss him already.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i REALLY hate to say it but i am going to give the win to the warriors they have played good this pre season with a win over the kings....hats pretty impressive


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Of course I wont be able to see this game but.. I should be able to listen to it Here.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Looking forward to this, I really want to see Caron play, but I don't expect him to get big minutes(or who knows). I want to see Lodom hit his shots this time. And were gonna see D-Fish, I can't wait, hope he does well.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

D-Fish(where's the headband?) drives, get's bumped, to the FT line, makes both....I'm never gonna get used to this.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

D-Fish to J-Rich with the monster jam!!


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

Man, these games are foul-a-licious lately. 

Hopefully this isn't a trend for the entire season.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, 16 FT's for LA, with 2:00 to go.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

After one, LA leads by 4.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

how are Caron and Lamar playing


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> how are Caron and Lamar playing


Lamar is doing pretty good so far, 4 boards, hit a 3. Caron looked a bit sloppy at first, I believe he got a steal, went to the basket and got himself to the FT line, I wanna more of that from him. Hes not in the game right now.


Lamar attacks the basket and get's the lead back to LA, 7:50 remaining. GS scores, takes the lead back, Lodom gets to the FT line. Misses first and second, 7:36 remaining.

...


Kobe atacks the basket, gets fouled. To the FT line, makes both, 6:26 remaining. 38-37 LA leads.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm taping the game and watching the Vikings/Saints game on ESPN. I am, however, switching over during halftime and breaks. I am still VERY impressed with Chris Mihm.:yes:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

anyone know how to get the nba audio league pass thing to work


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers down by 3 at halftime I think


----------



## Ballin101 (Nov 4, 2002)

This sucks, no live scores at nba.com. All Yahoo! has is the game score, but no box score. I know its preseason, but nba.com needs to get its stuff together.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

can anyone get me an update??


----------



## Ballin101 (Nov 4, 2002)

50-46 Warriors up with 9:00 minutes to go in the third.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

where u getting this info from is there a site i can go on or something for this??


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i call it kcal 9


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Stu and Phil Have Said "Vujacic" Every Possible Way, Butchering It This Way Then That Way


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Vujacic nails a three, 64-59 LA. 1:50 to go in the third.
...

LA steals the ball, Mihm scores. 

Another steal, Vujacic nails another J...at least I think it was him.

Another steal, B-Cook takes it all the way for the slam.

Timeout: GS


71-58 LA..


Kobe to the FT line, nails both.


Quarter ends.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Dont know the score but heard the Lakers went on an 11-0 run with Kobe, Sasha, Cook, Mihm, and whoever else was on the court..

Kobe's stats: 23 points, 6 rebounds, 8 assists, 17/19 FTs!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

hey brian34 how do u get to hear it online


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

in lakerland, its 570 AM or Kcal 9


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Socal- Theres a link i provided earlier in my post. If you dont see it you should click here.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

wait there isnt anything to click on when u just sent ur last post


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Of course I wont be able to see this game but.. I should be able to listen to it Here.


There ya go.. Your welcome


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

thanks


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

YAY I GOT IT


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cook with 10 points :clap:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

yeah hes doing good


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Did I just hear Phil call Vujacic.. biscuit?:laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cook hurts Fish on a hustle play from both .. Is Fish ok?


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

D-Fish just got kneed in the head by Cook, he's bleeding. Hope he's alright.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Sasha and Cook looked great out there.

And if Mihm keeps his play up, he's gonna take the starting spot from Vlade.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Fish looks like hes alright, he's out there congratulating the players.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Good news about Fish.

Final:
Lakers 94
Warriors 80


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Someone break this game down for me. Give me the highs and lows.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

wut did odom and kobe finish with


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakerman33</b>!
> wut did odom and kobe finish with


Kobe:
23 pts
6 reb
8 ast
31 minutes 

All I know but I'll post more when available


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Vujacic should be starting by February, as I've previously said.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Someone break this game down for me. Give me the highs and lows.


Almost everyone looked good today actually. The Lakers had a real nice run in the late 3rd quarter that put the Warriors away.

Only lows IMO were Butler and Grant. Butler almost blew an alley-oop but it went in and blew a breakaway dunk. Grant, from what I saw, didn't do much. But it was only their first game with the team so I expect them to play better next game.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Box Score*

Lakers 94 - Warriors 80


```
Name  		Min  	  FG  	3Pt  	 FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
L. Odom 	 26 	3-11 	1-4 	2-4 	  1 	  7 	  1 	 2 	 0 	  0 	 2 	  9 
C. Butler 	 17 	 2-5 	0-0 	2-2 	  1 	  4 	  0 	 1 	 1 	  0  	 3 	  6 
C. Mihm 	 28 	6-11 	0-0 	2-3 	  3 	  6 	  0 	 0 	 1 	  2 	 2 	 14 
C. Atkins 	 26 	 1-6 	0-2 	1-1 	  1 	  2 	  2 	 1 	 1 	  0 	 2 	  3 
K. Bryant 	 31 	3-10 	0-1   17-19 	  2 	  6 	  8 	 3 	 1 	  0 	 2 	 23 
B. Cook 	 24 	5-12 	0-1 	0-0 	  1 	  4 	  0 	 3 	 2 	  0 	 5 	 10 
B. Grant 	 15 	 1-2 	0-0 	1-2 	  2 	  3 	  1 	 0 	 0 	  0 	 2 	  3 
S. Vujacic 	 22 	 3-4 	3-3 	3-4 	  3 	  4 	  6 	 2 	 1 	  0 	 4 	 12 
T. Bobbitt 	 24 	3-11 	0-1 	0-0 	  0 	  1 	  3 	 1 	 1 	  0 	 3 	  6 
J. Jones 	 22  	 4-6 	0-1 	0-0 	  1 	  5 	  1 	 0 	 0 	  1 	 2 	  8 
I. Nwankwo	  5  	 0-0 	0-0 	0-0 	  0 	  3 	  0 	 1 	 0 	  0 	 1 	  0 
Totals 		240    31-78   4-13   28-35 	 15 	 45 	 22 	14 	 8 	  3 	28 	 94
```


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

My little assessment:

Kobe - much better way to approach this game. He was more of a playmaker today. He still looked for some offense but everytime he tried he got hacked to hell and went to the FT line.

L. Odom - Looked much more comfortable out here and looked to attack the basket more which is a good thing. Did a really nice job rebounding.

Vujacic - Saw everybody on the floor. When there was an open man he got it to them at just the right times. Did a very good job on a 3-1 fast break with Cook and Kobe on the sides, getting it to Kobe for the score. Hit his open shots and took it to the hoop. Looked like a floor general. I don't want to go too far for a pre-season game, but I was impressed.

Cook - Was dead on from the perimeter, missed some of the easier, closer shots. Got a steal and went coast-to-coast for a dunk. Best game he's played in a Laker uni. Too bad it didn't count. 

Jumaine Jones - Hit his open shots, and even finished with his left hand in the lane one. Good game from him. He should probably get more minutes than Devean George. If only the Lakers could trade George...

Chris Mihm - Another good game. Blocked a couple shots, played good D, took a few charges and was better offensively then he was against the Sonics.

Butler - Was uncomfortable and forced several shots. His timing doesn't seem to be there right now but he took one perimeter shot and drained it.

B. Grant - Got a few rebounds, that's about it. I think he and Butler were uncomfortable since it was their first games.

C. Atkins - Couldn't throw a rock in the ocean. Awful. Didn't really do much else.

Bobbitt - Made a couple perimeter shots but missed more than he made. Missed a few easy ones.


Team defense - bad in the first half; too many wide open shots for the Warriors, but was much, much better in the second.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Cook - Was dead on from the perimeter, missed some of the easier, closer shots. Got a steal and went coast-to-coast for a dunk. Best game he's played in a Laker uni. Too bad it didn't count.


You could be right but what about that Memphis game he started (Ah they lost that game).. :yes:

Kobe sounded like a good playmaker out there tonight..


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Sounds like Atkins is holding on to the starting job by a thread. Basically, his experience is what's seperating him from the others. That doesn't make me too comfortable with our PG situation. Vujacic is probably a year away from starting for this team. Even then, we'll still lack a defensive stopper at this position. If Brown doesn't give us that, we might need to shop around a bit for another PG. I know this has been beaten ad-nauseaum but we should also look into trying to acquire Banks once again. He'd give us a stopper in the backcourt and would allow us to dump George and Walton who serve no purpose on this team anymore. Butler is better than either guy is Jones is probably just as good as George.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> Sounds like Atkins is holding on to the starting job by a thread. Basically, his experience is what's seperating him from the others. That doesn't make me too comfortable with our PG situation. Vujacic is probably a year away from starting for this team. Even then, we'll still lack a defensive stopper at this position. If Brown doesn't give us that, we might need to shop around a bit for another PG. I know this has been beaten ad-nauseaum but we should also look into trying to acquire Banks once again. He'd give us a stopper in the backcourt and would allow us to dump George and Walton who serve no purpose on this team anymore. Butler is better than either guy is Jones is probably just as good as George.


I must agree.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers show teamwork









Lakers forward Lamar Odom (left) fights for a loose ball with Golden State's Clifford Robinson in a 94-80 exhibition win.

BAKERSFIELD - This time Kobe Bryant was more of a facilitator from the outset, more able to let Lamar Odom, Caron Butler, Chris Mihm and Chucky Atkins get involved.

This time Bryant didn't feel the need to score all the points and dominate the offense in the Lakers' 94-80 win over the Golden State Warriors in an exhibition game at Centennial Garden before 7,279 fans.

Bryant scored 23 points and finished with eight assists, five in the first half, and probably could have had more had his teammates made more shots. Though he missed 7 of 10 from the field, he scored 14 in the second half and made 17 of 19 from the free-throw line. 

But it was Bryant's passing, his looking for teammates, that made the difference as the Lakers improved to 1-1 in the exhibition season.

"Everybody is kind of getting more comfortable in the sets," Bryant said. "In the Anaheim game (against Seattle) I came out a little more aggressive and tried to set the tempo, set the pace...I think as a whole we were more comfortable in our sets tonight. We're just going to get better."

Mihm keeps showing his wares. He had 14 points, six rebounds and two blocked shots.

Rookie Sasha Vujacic had 12 points off the bench, making all three of his three-point attempts. Second-year forward Brian Cook had 10 points.


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

They play great in this game. Odom was more comfortable with the offense, but he needs to step more. I would try sasha at the starting pg if he can get 20lbs of muscle he looks too fragile in there.


----------



## D5 (Jun 23, 2003)

Can anyone tell me anything about how the Warriors looked? I couldn't catch the game.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>D5</b>!
> Can anyone tell me anything about how the Warriors looked? I couldn't catch the game.


http://sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/chronicle/archive/2004/10/18/SPG7L9BLHR1.DTL

http://www.contracostatimes.com/mld...ball/nba/golden_state_warriors/9948419.htm?1c


----------

